# DT is sick - need advice



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 15, 2010)

My young DT is not well. I have no idea what is going on. He had been quite ill last summer, so I didn't hibernate him. He was doing great over the winter, eating well and gaining weight. About a week ago he stopped eating. He is very lethargic - when I put him out in the sun today he just barely moved enough to stay in the shade. He is rapidly losing weight and when I checked his mouth today it looked pale. I am going to call the vet tomorrow, but I was wondering if anyone has any ideas what might be going on.


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 16, 2010)

It could be an infection or protozoa that are causing the problem. Yes a trip to a good vet is in order. 

Danny


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 16, 2010)

Scary. I hope the vet can diagnose and properly treat whatever it is. Poor torty!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 16, 2010)

We're off to the vet this morning. I'm really worried - he is looking bad and I have no idea why!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 16, 2010)

Ugh! The vet visit was depressing. He is very anemic and not well at all. She suspects parasites and gave him a dose of panacur. She also gave him a shot of iron and B3. He's too anemic to take blood so we're going to go this route first. In the meantime I have to feed him spinach (for the iron content - just temporarily.) I have no idea how this happened. I have fecal tests done twice a year and treat accordingly. He was done in the fall and was fine. Up to a week ago, he was eating and grazing happily. Most of my other tortoises are barely awake so he didn't even have a chance to get into some other DT's poop, plus he was barely even out this winter. Anyone have an idea on how this could have happened?


----------



## Shelly (Mar 16, 2010)

kimber_lee_314 said:


> He is very anemic......... He's too anemic to take blood



How did they diagnose anemia without taking blood?


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 16, 2010)

Shelly said:


> kimber_lee_314 said:
> 
> 
> > He is very anemic......... He's too anemic to take blood
> ...



By looking at his very pale mouth (almost white.)


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 16, 2010)

I feel bad about this for you. How old is he? It's very upsetting I know, for you. Are you giving him subQ fluids?


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you Maggie. I am just in tears tonight. No he's not dehydrated, thank goodness. I just feel helpless and can't figure out what has caused this. I'm SO careful when it comes to my pets. I don't have any children so I pour all my love, energy, and finances into them. I've been having a streak of illnesses here lately, and it's really getting hard. My very old cockatiel (30+ years) died so my husband bought me a pretty yellow one (so my other cockatiel would have a mate.) Within a week of having her, she died.  I have been taking care of 6 very ill box turtle hatchlings day and night - syringe feeding, soaking, antibotics, trips to the vet - and four have died. One of my cats is having another flair up with his URI (I adopted him from the shelter with this condition that flairs up whenever he gets stressed.) It's just been really depressing around here and now this! (Thanks for letting me whine everyone - sorry!)


----------



## Madortoise (Mar 16, 2010)

Hang in there. It sounds like you did a good job taking this little one to Vet in time.
Keep those love pouring.


----------



## jdawn (Mar 17, 2010)

It sounds like a streak of really bad luck  All your pets are so incredibly lucky they have you looking out for them! Things will get better... wishing you and your sick tort all the best, Jenny Dawn


----------



## ZippyButter (Mar 17, 2010)

kimber_lee_314 said:


> Thank you Maggie. I am just in tears tonight. No he's not dehydrated, thank goodness. I just feel helpless and can't figure out what has caused this. I'm SO careful when it comes to my pets. I don't have any children so I pour all my love, energy, and finances into them. I've been having a streak of illnesses here lately, and it's really getting hard. My very old cockatiel (30+ years) died so my husband bought me a pretty yellow one (so my other cockatiel would have a mate.) Within a week of having her, she died.  I have been taking care of 6 very ill box turtle hatchlings day and night - syringe feeding, soaking, antibotics, trips to the vet - and four have died. One of my cats is having another flair up with his URI (I adopted him from the shelter with this condition that flairs up whenever he gets stressed.) It's just been really depressing around here and now this! (Thanks for letting me whine everyone - sorry!)



I'm sorry for the difficult time that you've had with your loving pets lately. Do you keep your pets in one or seperate room of the house? Could it be any toxic fume from some of the household cleaning items or other things that produce these mysterious airborne which then affects the environment for your pets. Personally, I keep most of my household cleanning items in my garage, this goes for all of my shampoo, soap, detergents, you name it. Hope you will find out something soon. On the positive side, you have a great husband, and a beautiful weather here in California. This tough time will pass.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you. No, I don't keep them all in the same room. Their illnesses all seem to be unrelated. My old cockatiel died of just that - old age. The new one didn't seem to be able to adjust to her new surroundings. I probably should have taken her back, but I thought I could keep her warm and isolated and nurse her back to health. I had her on antibiotics, but it wasn't to be. The hatchlings came to me in bad condition - they were dehydrated with puffy eyes, and their shells were very soft - I could barely pick them up. I kept them in my bedroom - away from all the others - just in case. The cat had the URI when I adopted him, so it flairs up when he gets stressed. My sick DT usually lives outside, but I was bringing him in at night and cold, wet days. I still can't figure out how he has parasites when I have a fecal test done on him twice a year. I have a lot of animals, so I guess it's just one of those things ... Anyway, thanks everyone - I appreciate your positive messages.


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Mar 21, 2010)

oh wow..Im sorry to hear about your misfortunes. When it rains in pours. Sometimes you may have your animals in the best enviroment, but for some reason....something has to happen. Call it superstition..but a couple years ago I had several pets of mine die (Including my heallty 4 year old german shepherd) they were all losing weight, loss of appetite, ect. I was up to my neck in Vet bills..but I was not able to save them. My mother told me that sometimes when bad things or vibes are coming your way..your pets are the ones who take the hit instead of the master. I'm not a big believer,but it is sure intresting. They say that before earthquakes hit or any natural phenamenon animals start acting up....I hope i didnt creep anybody out hahaha..just passing the information.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your little tort. I hope he gets better soon. I know how you feel. I had 3 ferrets come down sick over night, literally they were fine one day than the next 2 were dead and one almost dead. It is a very hard thing to go through but you will get through it. I wish you and your little guy all the best and vent/whine all you want.


----------

